# OB Hospitalist/Laborist



## lfrybvwc (Dec 8, 2009)

I work in a Medical Practice that is considering utilizing a Hospitalist/Laborist.  I am trying to research  how they are reimbursed and how patients are charged.  Do Hospitalist use CPT codes or codes utilized for hospitals only?

Please help.


----------

